# Where To Get Pet Rats In London????????



## g329 (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi i'm currently looking to buy a pair of rat in London.. I've been doing a lot of research and the general opinion is that people should not be buying their rats from pet shops.. If anyone knows a good place where I could find pet rats in London, please post here!!!!!! THANK YOU


----------



## RattehChickidee (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi there,
You could try emailing [email protected] for a list of breeders in the uk and you could join the FR forums here for tips, advice and lists of rescues currently needing homes.


----------



## g329 (Oct 25, 2009)

hi there is only one breeder in london... and she doesn't have anything available.. any other ideas??


----------



## champagneannie (Jan 15, 2009)

g329 said:


> hi there is only one breeder in london... and she doesn't have anything available.. any other ideas??


tobe totally honest - and I will get shot down fo this! - but i don'tthink there is a massive issue buying from a pet shop. Try pets at home adoption centres


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

try Findafurry - finding new homes for small animals across the UK


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

I live in London and I got my rats from Kent. Couldn't you travel further afield to get the right rats? I had to wait 6 months to get mine too. Do not buy from a pet shop, [email protected] adoption centres are usually the [email protected] rats that have got too old to sell. Pet shops rats are usually more unhealthy than breeder rats so they may die younger and they may have more health problems, which means more vets fees. And there's a thread on here about pet shops and where they come from, mass breeding farms. I wouldn't want to get my pet from something like that.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Check out this thread about why we shouldn't buy from pet shops.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/59475-something-all-new-small-animal-owners-consider.html


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Any rescues near you?

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## rosie75 (Sep 14, 2009)

I can't help with finding a breeder in London, but I have found on my travels, that some smaller family run pet shops seem to buy from breeders.
It is worth asking around the pet shops, but my advice if you do this is, ask to handle them, if they don't let you, or if that rats seem skittish don't bother


----------

